# Lightest & Most Comfortable Hang-on



## Camokid (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm looking for the lightest & most comfortable hang-on with the largest platform. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## sammac (Sep 6, 2012)

Millenium is going to be your most comfortable!  I love mine.


----------



## kzceh (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree on the millenium. I hunted out of one on a outfitter hunt in Illinois and it was by far the most comfortable hang on I have ever hunted out of.


----------



## flopper (Nov 2, 2012)

millenium m100... love it...


----------



## alvishere (Nov 2, 2012)

What do yall use for foot rest on millennium?  Any pics?


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Nov 6, 2012)

Millenium M50 or the Rivers edge Big foot XL/footrest.


----------



## keowens31 (Nov 18, 2012)

M100.. I have four, and enjoy the time I get to spend in them.


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just curious, why do ,most of you guys prefer a hang on over a ladder stand?


----------



## deadend (Nov 19, 2012)

Hang ons are far more flexible than ladder stands. I can hang or move one by myself in a fraction of the time I can hang a ladder with help. Also, the height is of my choosing.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 20, 2012)

flopper said:


> millenium m100... love it...



By far the most comfortable loc on stand I have used.  Not a hard stand to sit sun up to sun down in.  Very easy to hang as well.


----------

